# Nook friendlier that Kindle



## rickw717

I have a Nook SimpleTouch and my wife has a Kindle Touch. So far the Nook is a whole lot more user friendly that the Kindle. It's and inconvenience that books need to be formatted in order for the Kindle to read them. ePub seems to be a lot more common that the azw format. I have a lot of books in epub format that my wife would like to have on her Kindle....that's no problem. I can convert them to mobi files and Kindle can read them. What I don't like is the fact I can't put the mobi files into a Kindle collection. That's just dumb. I have 6 different libraries on the Nook all with books in them, and the Nook sees them. I can create a collection on the Kindle...but no way to get them in the collection. 

Can someone explain why the Kindle can see the mobi book on the home page when the Kindle is turned on, but can't seem to see it when I want to add it to a collection. I the mobi books can't be filed in a collection all that happens is the home page just fills up. Makes no sense at all. If Amazon can't get this little thing taken care of, I'll stick with the Nook.....much more convenient to use. Hate it when a company is just bound and determined to make things hard and complicated to use. If anyone knows of a way to file non-azw files into a collection, I'd like to hear it. Been all over Google and it seems as if a lot of other people are having the same problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I personally find the Kindle much more user friendly than the various nooks I've played with. . .though I admit I've not spent more than 10 minutes at a time with any one of them.  Bottom line is both devices are designed to be used with content purchased from their own stores.  And NOT designed to allow content purchased elsewhere easily.  Both are proprietary formats. . . .they're just different proprietary formats.

If you have a question about Kindle collections, though, I'd suggest asking in the main 'Let's Talk Kindle' or, better yet, the "Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting" forums.  I've not had a problem on any of my Kindles doing what you describe. . .just right click and select 'add to collection'.  But I've not got the Kindle Touch so I'm not sure how you do it on that device.  I would be surprised to hear it's not possible.


----------



## mlewis78

I find it easy to convert from epub to mobi, and I have them all in my kindle collections.  

The independent online stores usually have mobi or azw.  It's only the stores that use DRM that are a problem, such as Barnes & Noble, Amazon (problem for epub readers), but I've been able to find almost everything.  I recently purchased an epub (with no DRM) formatted book from a very small site, and I converted to mobi easily with Calibre.  It looks great on my kindle.

BTW, I have kindle, sony and the original nook readers.  I'm planning to give away the nook and buy a Nook STR with some B&N cards I received for Christmas.  I don't need it, but I find myself looking at the demo models in B&N each time I go in there, and the store is across the street from my office.


----------



## Cardinal

That is strange that you don't see your mobi books when you want to add them to a collection.  I just put five mobi books that I did not get from Amazon onto my Kindle Touch and added them to a Collection without any problem.

The only thing I can thing of is when adding books into a collection a list of books that are on the Kindle is shown and maybe the mobi books are not on the first page?  If this is the case you can swipe down on the screen to show the next page of books.

What happens when you try adding one mobi book into the collection by touching on the book title until the menu comes up and a list of option comes up including "Add to Collection"?


----------



## mlewis78

You need to press the right side of the 5-way controller and then "add to collection" comes up.  The menu give you the option to create collections.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marti, rickw's wife has a Touch, no 5-way controller....as Cardinal says, you press aand hold on a book on a Touch to add it to a collection.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I was on this thread while I tried to get onto my wi-fi network with my brand new Nook Simple Touch.  It would not take my password, so I tried my security key (which I need for all my other wi-fi devices) and it would not take.  Called B&N customer service and spent almost an hour with someone who had me to the same things I did over an over again.  After a half hour or so and after she went off to talk with a tech person privately, she came back and told me to call my router manufacturer!  After I told her that I would not do that and that it should not be necessary, she told me to try to connect to the wi fi network in a Barnes & Noble store.

Told her I would do this but also told her (after more than 45 minutes) that I am a very disappointed customer and that I would probably have to use it without registering.  I'll just sideload selected DRM free epub books.  But I thought it would be in the best interest of Barnes & Noble to have me connect to my wifi network and register the device with them.

Gotta say the B&N person did not comprehend the problem and was just doing as told and didn't know what she was doing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Unfortunately, it's very difficult for a device manufacturer to troubleshoot WiFi connectivity issues because there are so many different setups on the router side....

The suggestion to try to connect at the B&N store first to make sure it's not a device problem is a good one.  They can control both sides of the equation there.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I sideloaded several epub books but can't access them.  The Nook ST will not go to a home page. It will only go to the set up for wifi (and would go to registration after that if I could connect to wifi).

Maybe I can register from a store and then find out if I can see my books.  If that doesn't work, I will have to return for refund.  Never had this problem with any of my kindles, ipad, laptop or netbook. 

Update:  Got onto office wifi this morning (not easily and no password is needed here) and registered.  My books showed up that I put onto it last night once I registered.  Think I'll keep this, even if I can't connect to wifi at home.  Will try again tonight, but I'm not calling B&N CS again, since they were unhelpful and wasted a lot of my time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mlewis78 said:


> Update: Got onto office wifi this morning (not easily and no password is needed here) and registered. My books showed up that I put onto it last night once I registered. Think I'll keep this, even if I can't connect to wifi at home. Will try again tonight, but I'm not calling B&N CS again, since they were unhelpful and wasted a lot of my time.


Rumor has it the 'in store' people are more helpful. . .but I doubt they'd come home with you and try to troubleshoot connection problems with your network.


----------



## dbeman

Ann in Arlington said:


> Rumor has it the 'in store' people are more helpful. . .but I doubt they'd come home with you and try to troubleshoot connection problems with your network.


...unless you offer to cook them dinner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

dbeman said:


> ...unless you offer to cook them dinner.


"Hey, wanna come home with me and check my network? I'll cook."

Better make sure it's REALLY clear what you're asking!


----------



## KindleChickie

I just read about another Nook touch owner having problems connecting at home.  They were told to restart the device and it worked.  I know this is a really simple suggestion, but have you tried it while at home?


----------



## mlewis78

Yes.  Did this after I had it for 5 days and I got it into my home wifi network.  Someone on Mobileread Forums said he pressed back button after it rejected password and then it worked.  I posted about it in another kindleboards thread (or two).  

Now if only the battery meter didn't go down so quickly after full charge, when I haven't even read anything (about 20% in 24 hours).  Someone on MR Forums suggested let it go all the way down before recharging x 2.  The drainage is slower by the time it gets to 49%, so it hasn't gone down to nothing.


----------



## pitbullandfire

I'm a Kindle addict, but I must say the NST feels better than my Baby K but my Baby K is friendlier to use.  Now if I could get a Baby K w/3G and touch I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Reiki Nurse

I'm planning to buy a kindle or nook next week. Does it matter where I purchase? Where is the best place to purchase a nook? thanks so much


----------



## Reiki Nurse

oh- and the best place to purchase a kindle too, please. Is it best to purchase right from Amazon? thank you


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Reiki, you're on "KINDLEBOARDS".  99% of our members -- including me -- are going to recommend the Kindle. 

And I think the best way to do so is to order from Amazon. . .you'll want to read thoroughly on the various models -- the prices range from $79 to $199 with various features.  All but the $199 Fire have eInk screens.

A few of our members also have Nooks, even fewer ONLY have nooks. . . . .I'm not one of those.


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered my kindles from Amazon (including the K4 as a gift to a friend) but bought my K4 at Staples.  No matter where you buy one, you register it with Amazon, so it doesn't make much difference where it is purchased, except that Amazon lets you return it within 30 days, while most stores have a shorter period for returns.  I've never returned any of my kindles.

I also have a Nook Simple Touch.  Bought it in B&N store and had to all customer service the first night, because I couldn't get onto my wifi network.  They wasted almost an hour of time, giving me useless advice, such as "call your wifi router manfacturer" and "change your wifi password."  Five days later I was able to get onto it through advice from someone on MobileRead forums.  I got onto wifi at work and was only then able to register it.  

Amazon has the option of registering on their website with the kindle serial number.

After I installed the Nook 1.1 update about a week after I bought it, the battery didn't last long on a charge.  Some on MR forums advised others to let the charge run all the way down at least twice before recharging.  I've given up on that and turn the Nook off at night after I've read for last time.  I have always kept wifi off most of the time.  Once the battery charge went from 100% to 4% in 4 days in sleep mode without my reading on it at all.

I do most of my reading on my K4.  Currently reading a book on the Nook ST.


----------



## Meemo

Reiki Nurse said:


> I'm planning to buy a kindle or nook next week. Does it matter where I purchase? Where is the best place to purchase a nook? thanks so much


Ann's right - here you're pretty much going to get almost all "Buy a Kindle" - including from me. I've had all four generations of the Kindle (except the Touch). I've had the original Nook, I have a Nook Color now (which I have rooted to run as an Android tablet) and I have the Fire. I much prefer Kindle (and Amazon). In my opinion, the Kindle book store is better than the Nook store, Amazon's customer service and policies are better, and the devices are more user-friendly overall. It isn't always the big things, sometimes it's the little things that you notice when you use the two side-by-side. I can't speak to the current Nook or Kindle Touch, since I don't have one. But I love my Kindle Keyboard and my basic Kindle ($79 one) and my Fire - and I can tell you I'll never buy another Nook.

On the other hand, if you go to a Nook forum you'll find folks who love their Nooks and hate Amazon. Same with the Sony readers (which are, in fact, lovely devices).


----------



## pomtroll

*I have the Nook STR & The Kindle Touch. I say go with the Kindle. I like the store better & the shopping experience in that store better. Plus in my opinion the Kindle is easier to hold & turn pages. I got my Kindle via Amazon & my Nook at a B&N store.
*


----------



## Cardinal

Try them both out.  Look at the stores.  Look at Amazon's and B&N's policies.

As far as just the device is concerned, I have the Nook Simple Touch and the Kindle Simple Touch and I strongly prefer the Nook Simple Touch.  I love the Nook's interface.  I came very, very close to returning the Kindle Touch which is surprising for me because I love all things eInk; I kept it only because I love the cover I bought for it.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

I have a Nook Simple Touch and love it. I can't imagine the Kindles are any better because the experience with the Nook is great. 

The real deciding factor might be the Amazon store vs. the B&N store. I guess it depends on how many books you'll be buying, whether you buy from indies much, stuff like that. I convert and side load Amazon books all the time, and it's trivial, but I can see someone not wanting to do that. 

What's really a shame is that Amazon doesn't support epub. Wouldn't it be nice if all ebooks were in the same format?


----------

